# Dec 2002 Developer Tools



## rdsouza1 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi,
I have downloaded the Mac OS X Developer Tools (Dec 2002), and tried to mount the image, but it gives an error (error 92) saying 'segment missing'. The steps I followed were:
1. Downloaded the dmg segments which were 29 files in all.
2. Double-clicked on each of the segments, which produces the .dmgpart files (one .dmg file).
3. Double-clicked on any .dmg(part) file.
After this it gave the error mentioned above.

I suspect that the file  Dec2002DevTools.019.dmgpart.bin is probably missing on the ADC website. Could you let know what the problem might be, and how I should correct it. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rajath.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 25, 2003)

rdsouza1,

I moved your thread to the Mac OS X Software Programming forum.

Good luck!

Doug


----------



## KBAKEP (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know what to say...
I downloaded file _Dec2002DevToolsCD.dmg.bin_ and installed it succesully.


----------



## rdsouza1 (Mar 26, 2003)

I was not able to see the file in my browser (behind a firewall) - no idea why. Anyway, I have downloaded the file using Download Accelerator by giving the URL of the file (Dec2002DevTools.019.dmgpart.bin), and have installed the developer tools successfully.

Thanks and Regards,
Rajath.


----------



## gumse (Mar 26, 2003)

I never can download anything from dev.connection from my browser, probably a firewall issue. When I get the error msg in the browser i copy and paste the url into terminal and download it with curl, that allways work.
curl -O path_to_file


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2003)

Segments? The devp' tools are *one* file. Once you have downloaded it and clicked it - I don't remember if it was in .bin or .dmg format, it will show as a .pkg - but not as 29 different files. 
Try to reload the devp' tools file.


----------

